# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Got an idea for Dunnet sculptures?

## Nwicker60

Artists invited to create and install two 
 
 HIGHLAND Council’s Planning and Development Service is looking for artists to create and install two sculptures at locations in the Dunnet area of Caithness.
As part of a wider environmental improvement project, the Council is inviting expressions of interest from artists for the design and fabrication of interpretive sculptural artworks for a site by the Seadrift Centre on Dunnet Bay and the Easter Head viewpoint at Dunnet Head in Caithness.
The Dunnet Bay commission is for a gateway artwork to emphasise the dune path linking the parking area to the shore. This piece of artwork is expected to relate to the Wild Coastal Trail and the local history of the area.
The Dunnet Head commission is for artwork to be located 400m from Dunnet Head Lighthouse on a site on the skyline which is approached by foot. This work will relate to the WWII Radar installations in the area and the maritime navigation of the waters of the Pentland Firth.
Chairman of The Council’s Planning, Environment and Development Committee, Councillor Thomas Prag said: "We are looking for really creative ideas for artworks that will both compliment the stunning scenery and also reflect the unique history of both these sites. I have always believed that public art has a big part to play in enhancing the places we live. It’s bound to encourage more people to visit these popular sites and will have a very positive effect on both visitors and locals.”
The successful artists will be asked to produce a range of sketch designs, in response to local research and consultation, from which a final design will be selected for completion. The commissions are separate, but artists are welcome to compete for both, if they are able to meet the required time frames. Both works must be completed onsite by 31st March 2013. The budget for each commission is £25,000, not including the final installation costs.
Anyone interested in quoting for the commissions or finding out more should e-mail tracy.benfield@highland.gov.uk by Monday 8th of October 2012.

----------

